# Chicago, IL Breeders



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Doolin Golden Retrievers is just across the border. We have a fabulous pup from them and there are other happy families on the forum that have gone there. www.doolingoldens.com or email Mac at [email protected]

Argo - http://argogoldens.net/

Ronnie Bizer, Kanosak Goldens of Maple Park, IL. Email: [email protected] 

Pat Covek, Four Sixes Goldens in Barrington. Email: [email protected]


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Not right in Chicago but just a little northwest of it are Doolin Goldens 

http://dogwebs.net/Doolin/

Mac is a member and some members here have Goldens from Mac.

Also Deb Oster, Kristil Goldens

http://kristilgoldens.com/

Deb and Mac do a wonderful job breeding and raising puppies 

You can also check with the Golden Retriever Club of Illinois, as there are a number of good breeders in the area, like Argos, Aylwyn, Lotto, Shor'Line, Goodheart and more:

http://www.goldenretrieverclubofillinoisinc.org/index.asp?ID=16

and Midwest Golden Breeders

http://www.mgrbr.org/


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I spoke with the breeder from Argo when I was living in IL, and I thought she was super nice and personable.

http://argogoldens.net/


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am very sorry to hear about the loss of your Golden. Such a young dog, very sad.

You have been given some great suggestions so far. If you are willing to go a little bit farther check out dichigoldens.com. They are located up in Portage WI, near the Dells. There are alot of Dichi dogs on here.


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I agree with magiclover. I have two Dichi goldens and they are absolutely the most delightful dogs. They have wonderful temperments and we get complements all the time on their beautiful coats and sweet personalities. We have had no health issues whatsoever and have the highest respect for Dick and Chris Reents for the work they do. Here is the link to their website. www.dichigoldens.com


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

Some good recommendations so far. But a bigger questions is "what are you looking for in a Golden?" There are alot of good breeders in the IL/WI area. If you are looking for a perfomance dog (Obedience, Field, Agility), there are some great breeders that have not been mentioned yet (ie. Tanbarks, High Times, Sunshine Goldens, etc).


----------

